# Mid-Summer Lake Cumberland Stripers



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Some friends of mine did a Lake Cumberland (KY) striper charter Wednesday morning (7-24).

Being mid-summer I didn't anticipate they would have a lot of success. 

I was quite wrong. Six of them limited out with fish of 36", 35", 34" and 32" as tops.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

A co worker did the same on Saturday with his son in laws and grandsons!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

BMustang said:


> Some friends of mine did a Lake Cumberland (KY) striper charter Wednesday morning (7-24).
> 
> Being mid-summer I didn't anticipate they would have a lot of success.
> 
> ...


Can I ask which charter they went out on?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

SICKOFIT said:


> Can I ask which charter they went out on?


Information shown on the display board.
He fishes out of Garr Hill Marina


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Love striper fishing! Mid summer is actually one of the easiest times to target them, once there is a summer thermocline the fish are very predictable as they are pretty much stuck in a temperature zone. Great pics! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

They went with Morgan’s Guide Service.


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

Took my fishing boat down last week for my annual family vacation. I didn't want to mess with live bait so I trolled umbrella rigs over deep water in the main lake and mouths of creeks. Caught several sub legal fish just off the main lake in the creeks. Caught one legal fish and had a couple other hookups that were good fish that we didn't land. Fished between Conley Bottom where we were camping and Jamestown. Saw all the guides doing their live bait thing in the Jamestown area.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I know a guide who does not use downriggers etc., but uses lead core line.

He does not use live bait, but simply trolls 1 1/2 oz White Hair Jigs with a 4 or 5 inch clear yellow twister tail trailer.

Over the years I've convinced myself that striper fishing isn't as tough and inexcessible as guides would like you to think.
Fish where they are, get the bait down to them and hang on!!!


----------

